# Torsion Box Workbench base--a new (I think) idea. Opinions please.



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

*First, the obligatory TL,DR: *
-I'm trying to re-invent the wheel whilst designing a torsion box workbench and constructing a flat/level base. This post is mainly concerning the base. 
-Can I build a flat base first, and then the top. 
-Seeking advice (read: validation) on my design. 
-thanks to anyone who actually reads this whole thing.

*Next, a few quick disclaimers: *
-I know my sketchup skills are horribly underdeveloped. 
-I'd consider myself of intermediate woodworking skill. 
-some of my dimensional choices were limited by the tools I have. (i.e. 4" jointer, 12" planer)
-I like bullet points. 
-This project is in the planning stages. I haven't purchased any materials, and the design can easily be changed. 
-Budget is middle of the road. I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest passible workbench, but I'm also not rich.

.
.
.

Hello, long time lurker first time poster here. When I bought a house it had an old workbench in the basement. It's in real bad shape; the boards aren't flush, it's not level, and riddled with nails, bolts, and other foreign objects. Time to demote it to the "paint and finishing" table and replace it with something more functional.

My basement serves as my workshop and space is limited. Therefore this build will have to serve as a workbench, assembly table, and outfeed for the table saw. It's going to work hard! The overall dimensions of the top will be about 96" x 32".

I tend to research more than most people before I jump into something. A fair bit of googling led me to the decision to make a torsion box. I've watched all the videos, read all the articles, and scoured the forums for ideas, including right here at lumberjocks (lots of inspiration to be found here!). I've seen Alan's adjustable legs, noted Marc's process at fine woodworking, read through Tom's design at Wood Whisperer, pondered Paulk's plan, and I'm borrowing most of Ron Stewarts dog hole-torsion hybrid top. A torsion box definitely makes the most for me for a myriad of reasons. My design for the top will include mdf skins and webbing, with solid wood backing for the dog holes, hardwood wrapped sides, replaceable hardboard top, and tail vise. I think I've got the top under control, what I really want to discuss is the base.

Now here is where I'm attempting to re-invent the wheel. I've seen the sawhorse shimming method. I could try that method and I think I would be reasonably successful. Even so, the next problem is constructing a base to put it on. That too, would have to be flat which I'm less confident about. And even if I manage to accomplish that, my basement floor is nowhere near flat or level.

So then, my idea is to forego the sawhorse method and instead construct the base first, but do it in a manner that would allow me to make it level. I could then place a sheet of mdf on it and proceed with the construction of the torsion box. Here's what I have so far (sketchup pics for visualization, they're hardly accurate or good). I've obtained some adjustable feet from my work. They are heavy duty adjustable ones used for building temporary concert stages. My plan is to use 4×4 posts in which I'll bore a hole in the bottom to accept the feet, a cross bolt will hold them in. They have a range of travel of about 2.5" inches which should be sufficient to get things level. Then I would attach rails across the posts for the table top to sit on. Now, if I simply screw the rails in they would not be able to move freely as the feet adjust and racking would incur. So my theory is to bore holes through the rail and the post. I would insert a pipe through the hole (1" steel pipe with threads) and could cap each end to tighten/fasten the whole contraption together. The caps would also add strength to the pipe. In the sketchup model I only did this on one corner to save time, but I would do all four corners this way. I would run the rails through the jointer and they would sit proud of the top of the corner posts. I could adjust the feet until the entire thing was flat and level. The cross beams on the lower part would be screwed in, but not until everything was adjusted properly. These would be what keeps everything square and sturdy.

For reference, the base would measure approximately 79" x 23". This is due to the spacing of the dog holes, can't have the rails under the holes or my holdfasts won't work! This also means the top would have overhang on all four sides.

*Now here is where I'm seeking opinions, advice, skepticism, suggestions for improvement, shade, admiration, etc. *

Do you think I could actually get this to be level, or at very least flat? Will my mechanism work?

In regards to the rails, what material and size would be best? I'm considering ¾" x6" mdf (perhaps the cheapest option), 1×6" softwood (readily available and good value) or hardwood boards (but probably cost prohibitive). Given the dimensions, the compression strength of the mdf would be sufficient, however I've read contradicting articles about the stability of mdf. Some say it's more stable than solid wood, others say it absorbs moisture much quicker causing swelling. Since the rails need to stay flat, at least until the torsion box is attached, this could be an issue. I'd need about five planks at 8ft x6", which makes hardwood too pricey. So I'm leaning toward pine or fir.

I've run this by a friend of mine who is an engineer. He confirms the steel pipes would be more than sufficient to support the weight. The weight would sit on the rails, transfer to the pipe, then transfer to the 4×4 and to the floor. The weakest point would be the wood rail directly above the pipe. Thus, the holes should be drilled as low as possible in the rail, providing more material to accept the weight. I'm considering reinforcing that are with something like angle iron or U-bracket, routed to be flush of course to maintain the jointed edge.

The next question is how best way to construct and attach the lower support cross beams. The straight planks in the sketchup pic are just a placeholder. Should they be x's with half-lap joints? I'm going to have figure out a way for them to lock in place, but then be re-adjusted if I ever move the workbench (since my basement floor is terribly unflat). I'll need room to construct the torsion box on top first, then slide the whole thing up against a wall. I suppose I could just throw construction screws in, then remove and replace. Any better suggestions? I do want one side to be open so I can store the shopvac underneath the bench.

Thanks to anyone who actually bothered to read this monstrous post. I'm still considering scrapping the whole project and buying a solid core door and some new sawhorses. There also comes a point where cost of materials and time spent designing and building makes purchasing a finished product more economical, but that's less fun right?


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

What you are doing is similar to a recent build I made. Here's a link to that project.



In my case I built the base first, then used an approach similar to the Wood Whisperer's to create a dead flat build surface. Just using my base rather than saw horses.

Making a bunch of straight 2×4's etc is a lot of work itself. More than building the torsion box itself. So I understand your interest in trying to build the base flat and use that as the reference surface to build the torsion box. However, I don't think this is as good as a temporary surface, made with many supports. The reason is that your base won't have enough supports to properly support the layer of MDF that is the initial build surface. Also, I assume your top will overhang the base. If this overhang is significant, again, the reference surface for the torsion box won't be supported as well.

Of course, not being supported "as well', doesn't mean it isn't supported well enough. You could always build your base, lay the MDF on it and lay a straight edge and see what you have. But I think you'll be surprised at just how much it can sag even across a relatively short span.

As I see it, the whole point of building a torsion box for a worktop is to create a very flat top. Torsion boxes are also relatively light weight, but typically we want workbenches as heavy as possible. Point is, if you aren't trying to build the top flat to within, say <20>ll never get the hardboard top and side boards to be perfectly aligned. So you end up with a little surface lip, here and there, that can make it hard to slide things off the top. At some point, I plan to trim my side board flush to the MDF top of the torsion box and cut a new hardboard top that goes all the way to the edges.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

When a flat reference is needed I usually build upside down on my cast iron table saw top.

Eventually you may consider building a Roubo bench.


----------



## stockwell (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Walker, It's a great post


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd say that very few of us have flat floors in our shops. Most of us are working in our garages or basements which can't really have flat floors for drainage purposes. So, you're not alone there! This is why we build our benches upside down.

I think what your proposing will work if done right. First thing would be to throw the idea of softwood aprons out. Construction lumber will move within minutes of milling. MDF is a good choice IMO. I have used it for a lot of tool tables and it's my favorite for a stable, reliable, flat surface. The key is to keep it dry. Liquid water will kill it quick and the core material is porous so in highly humid environments it may distort. IME though, even in VA where we have pretty big swings in humidity from summer to winter, it's stable. To ensure stability though, you can seal it up so all sides have equivalent moisture barriers. Many simply use paint for this. I personally leave the faces like they are and laminate formica or hardwood to the cut edges.

I would skin the bottom of your rails. With the span you have, you're going to have sag. The stability of a torsion box comes from the top and bottom skins preventing that sag. Your torsion box top will act as your top skin but without the bottom skin, you'll have a harder time getting it flat to begin with.

If this is going to serve as a workbench for any hand tool work (and I assume it will with dog holes and holdfasts) you're probably going to want to beef your stretchers up. I'd go with the 4×4s you're using for the legs and pinned mortise and tenon joints. I think a lot of people underestimate the racking forces that happen when you're working wood with a handplane or saw or pounding away with mortise chisels. Half-laps would probably work as well.

My only other suggestion would be on your pipe supports. I like the idea and your friend is right, they pipes will support the weight just fine. The only issue I see is if you use MDF. That core is soft and easily deformed. Eventually, the MDF will give way and wallow itself out on the pipes. Maybe once you get the rails where you want them, add some cleats on the legs underneath to support them. That way the weight is not all resting on the tangency to the pipes but over a larger area.

Good luck with your build and welcome to lumberjocks!


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far!

*@Clin:* I see that you combined both ideas. Building the base first, but then still doing the 2×4's like in the fine woodworking article. Were you not confident your base was flat or was it mostly the overhang referenced causing initial sag? My table will be sort of an odd size because of where I need to put it. It will be the full 96in long but only 32 wide. The rails on the base would be about 80×24. That leaves 8 in overhang on each end the long way, and 4in overhang each side the short way. Like you said though, I could put my sheet of mdf down and if it does sag, then I could proceed the way you did. I do want it to be flat as possible given its double duty. It will be used for gluing edge joints.

Also noted about the floating hardboard top not working so well. I think since I want the dog holes to stay aligned, I have to countersink at least a couple of screw in it anyway. Maybe cut the sideboard a small bit short of the top (1/8th?) so the inevitable 'lip' is the other way? That would allow things to slide off and not catch, but aesthetic OCD might kick in.

*@Dave G:* The Roubo bench looks interesting. Perhaps if future circumstances allow space for an assembly table and a workbench, I'll make the Roubo. I am interested in the cross-brace scissor deal going on for the leg vise. I was toying around with a similar idea for bracing my leg posts. After all, they'll only be about 15" apart (measured inside of each 4×4). If I get to it later, I'll make a sketchup pic to explain better what I'm thinking.

*@HokieKen:* You make good points about the rail material, but they only enhance my dilemma. : ) If sealed well, the MDF will move less. (so don't use softwood) However, over time it may wallow into the pipes (so softwood would be better?). A nice hardwood is the answer, but I just can't spend that much money. I was also considering the compressive strength of the rail. Yellow Pine has a much higher strength that the MDF. Your idea for cleats is a perfect compromise though! I could use hardwood for those, or even some steel plates if I could salvage some. For the record I'm in Rochester, NY and the humidity in my basement seems relatively stable.

I also like the idea of skinning the bottom of the rail. Now that you mention it, the doubled up longer rail is like a mini torsion box in itself. The torsion box itself, will have a top and bottom skin. Planning on 1/2" MDF for both skins and the half lapped webbing (accept where the dog holes will be, those will be wood backed).

The stretchers remain a point of concern for me. In the past, I've not been very successful making anything straight, square, or flush. Thus the reason I'm trying to upgrade to more precise tools and methods, the bench being a great place to start. I'm not very good at mortise and tenons, I'm worried messing up the stretchers will throw the whole thing off square. Plus there is the need to move the workbench and then re-level it. I struggling to find the right words, but would a 4×4 mortised stretcher be too solid? Meaning could each leg still adjust height independently?

This has been very helpful so far. Thanks for brainstorming with me!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> Thanks for the replies so far!
> 
> *@Clin:* I see that you combined both ideas. Building the base first, but then still doing the 2×4 s like in the fine woodworking article. Were you not confident your base was flat or was it mostly the overhang referenced causing initial sag? My table will be sort of an odd size because of where I need to put it. It will be the full 96in long but only 32 wide. The rails on the base would be about 80×24. That leaves 8 in overhang on each end the long way, and 4in overhang each side the short way. Like you said though, I could put my sheet of mdf down and if it does sag, then I could proceed the way you did. I do want it to be flat as possible given its double duty. It will be used for gluing edge joints.
> 
> ...


My base came out very square. But again, there's enough unsupported space, front to back, between your rails that your first piece of MDF you lay on it will sag a bit. How much is too much? Depends on on flay you want it. As mentioned, no reason not to just do that and check it. If the sag is acceptable, go ahead with the torsion box build.

To some degree any sag in this initial build surface is reduced by the webs. Since the webs will not follow every dip. Though if you assemble with a bunch of short webs, like the Wood Whisperer's technique, the webs will follow the build surface more.

In my case, I assembled the two back legs, and back rails/apron. These are M&T joints. I did the same for the front two legs. Though there is not a bottom rail on my bench, at least not attached to the front legs.

Once I had the back and front I stood these up and clamped side panels to them. Using the leg levelers, I adjusted until the front and back aprons were in the same plane. Used a long level and winding sticks to get this true. At that point I screwed the side panels to the legs. I later added doublers/stretchers to the panel for added stiffness and to create a lip to support the lower shelf and lower rail.

I still had to screw down the hardboard here and there. That stuff isn't necessarily as flat as you think. I realize it looks nice recessed inside the sideboards. And as you said, you could leave the sideboards a little shy or low of the hardboard top. But you could still catch this sharp lip. While if run all the way to the edge, you would typically ease the edge.

Again. I see no reason to build a complex rail that is itself a torsion box. Or, to even expect it to carry any significant weight. Two or more bolts at each corner is a much better joint than a single 1" pipe. You need resistance to racking, the pipe gives you no resistance to racking. Anything you do that is good for racking is going to be plenty strong for any weight the rail might transfer to the leg. And the torsion box is more than capable of carry all the weight and transferring it directly to the legs.

If the top were thin, like a table top, then sure the aprons support the top. But that is just not necessary with a torsion box top. It of course doesn't hurt to allow the apron to support the top. If you expect to set really heavy weights (like stacks of anvils) in the center of your 8' long bench, then the top will sag enough to transfer some weight to the aprons. But even then, I'm not sure it maters. I.E., does it matter if the top sags 1/16" when you have 800 lbs of anvils stacked in the center of it? And is it that much better if the aprons reduce this sag by 1/64".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't read the walls of text but you have a design problem in that your aprons appear to join the legs with metal fasteners and that isn't enough to prevent racking. You need a shoulder to make it really rigid, like a mortise and tenon, or in your case I would use lap joints. If you forgo the aprons then the top needs the same kind of connection that won't allow the legs to to wiggle. Parden if this was already covered.


----------



## dgapilot (Feb 9, 2017)

Great idea. One thing I see right away, is how are you going to keep the entire base from racking over? If you have pivots with the pipe, and you are working with 2 parallelograms forming a cube, the frame can move in either of 2 directions. Triangles are your friend! I would suggest building assemblies that are rectangles, check for square using trammel points and secure them together with either a web or diagonal rails. Once you have 2 perfectly square rectangular frames, then join them with the cross pieces. If the frames are square. you can level them individually, then it's just a case of leveling the cross braces.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

wait, so I can't store my stacks of anvils on this? Then what am I going to do with these?

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

The whole theory I'm going for here is to intentionally allow racking, at least until things are level. The pipes would purposely allow independent movement of all four posts and rails, and once they are level lock things in. I just need to find a clever, reversible process to lock things down. My initial thought was end caps on the pipes (perhaps with washers) could be tightened to stiffen up the connection (I know that's not really illustrated in my pics) I don't know how tight I could get these though. Time to buy a few test pieces and do some experiments. HokieKen's idea for cleats I think would work well. I could also just screw the rails in also, once they're set. I had an idea for an adjustable X-bracing, illustrated (extremely poorly) below. Attached with bolts/washers/wingnuts through slots in the posts.

Though now I'm leaning toward something closer to Clin's build. Constructing the leg assemblies for each end, and get those matched first. Again, I'm just not confident in my ability to make a mortise and tenon that stays true. It sounds like you were able to adjust the feet well enough, even with your apron/stretchers clamped on.

I realize I'm on the precipice of over-engineering. As I stated in the first post, I am trying to reinvent the wheel; proven methods already exist. But my mom says I'm special and it's ok to be different! Ok, all joking aside, help me reign this in to something practical.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Walker,

I think you are creating a very complex design just to address squaring up the base at the time of assembly. Regardless of the exact design, just clamp things as you square things up. Since you are putting on leg levelers, you just lightly clamp, adjust leveler, loosen or tighten clamp. Check for square/level, rinse and repeat.

Once built, you levelers will account for variations in the floor.

Also, many of the joints can be firmly fitted, before final assembly. You do not need all the joints to be moveable. As I mentioned before, I assembled the back legs to their rails, and the front to the front rail. Just glued it as square as I could. You can't really screw that up as the only line that matters is the rail. And that is straight no matter which way the legs point.

Then when you join the front to the back, you just need to get the front and back rails in the same plane. You can even firmly attached these at one end. And then you only need to adjust the other end. I highly recommend just using plywood panels as the ends. These make racking of the ends almost impossible. And once secured, you can still double them or add whatever additional structure you want.

As far as making M&T joints. A workbench is a good thing to practice on. You could have the mortise be a thru-mortise, and be exposed at the top of the legs. That way the mortise is just a slot in the top end of the leg. You can cut the sides of the mortise with a hand saw and then chip out the material.

Many of ways to cut a large tenon. Numerous crosscuts on a table saw and then some chiseling and parring is pretty easy. Or just cut them old school by hand.

Even if you get a bit sloppy, they will still be quite strong. The real strength of the M&T is where the shoulder hits the leg. A great way to create a very tight M&T is to do a drawbore. Lot's of examples on line. This is a form of putting dowels or pegs through the joint to hold it. But, you offset the holes in the tenon about 1/16" so the peg pulls the tenon in extremely tightly. You don't even need glue, though why not. This technique is holding up on structures made hundreds if not thousands of years ago.

As mentioned in my project post, I made my base by laminating plywood to form the legs and frame members. Mortises are easily created by leaving appropriate gaps in the wood. And similarly tenons by offsetting the wood properly. Gluing all that up is a lot of work. But you get some nice fitting joints and the final structure is spooky rigid.

My table weighs ~300 lbs. I use a jack to take the weight off the legs to adjust levelers. If I raise one leg 1/16" the other leg, at the same end goes up the same amount. No detectable flex in the structure at all.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think you're going for too much adjustability. It'll bite you in the ass down the line. Like Clin said^clamps are your friend. Once you have everything squared and flat and where you want it, then go back and start replacing clamps with glue/screws.

X-braces are fine but if you use good joinery for the stretchers, you don't need them. If M&T is too much to bite off, then lap joints will work. Like Clin said though, this is a good place to practice M&T and if they're a little sloppy, you can wedge them or use some dowels to cross-pin them and still have a solid joint.

I'm an engineer so I feel where you're coming from  But, you're creating a lot of complexity that will, most likely, end up being a detriment. You want this bench solid when you're done. The more "floating" joints you have, the less rigidity you have.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I realize I m on the precipice of over-engineering.
> - Walker


No, you're over the edge.  My suggestion to new woodworkers is always, "Don't try to innovate until you understand why things are built as they are now. Furniture design evolved over centuries and joinery has been tested and perfected, it works." I think your idea for a torsion box benchtop is fine but your base is broken. It's causing problems not solving them. And cross bracing on a bench or table screams "non-woodworker". X-bracing is for metalwork, the only reason to use it on a workbench is to fix a poorly built one.



> ...I m just not confident in my ability to make a mortise and tenon that stays true.
> - Walker


You could easily use a lap joint which is just as strong and will prevent racking. But the fear of making a M&T will always be there until you make one. And woodworking is forgiving if you use established joinery.



> ...purposely allow independent movement of all four posts and rails, and once they are level lock things in.
> - Walker


To help break you into the lingo, carpenters and masons build level, woodworkers build square. (Notice I didn't say carpenters build square, as anyone home knows, lol) <kidding> You want to build the bench square and then level it using feet or shims.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I built the top first, then the base.
Walker,

I'm sure you could build the base first, you would just have to be sure it is perfectly level, square, flat, planar, etc. which might be a bit of a hassle.

I actually built the top first by set up two sawhorses with 3 2×4's screwed down and then levelled and used winding sticks to eliminate twist.

Once this is set, then lay the top sheet down first and cover with plastic to prevent glue stick. Use this surface to arrange and assemble the torsion components.

After the torsion assembly is dry, lay the bottom ply on and fasten with glue and screws. Then flip the structure over and repeat for the top. The WoodWhisperer has a pretty good video on this.

Hope this helps.


----------

